# Monique in JC - by Marci (~BBW, Eating, Imagery, ~SWG)



## Observer (Feb 19, 2009)

_~BBW, Eating, Imagery, ~SWG _&#8211; a snapshot of one girl’s introduction to Junior College

*Monique in Junior College
by Marci (with help from the Observer) 

(Inspired by a progressive story at writers.com but reset from high school to Junior College with considerable modification)​*
Monique Singleton woke up Monday morning with some anticipation. It was the first day of her first semester in Junior College. 

Eve Singleton was proud of her daughter, Monique, and with good reason. She had been one of the nicer, it might even be said more popular, girls all during her years in school. She was never in trouble, had a nearly perfect attendance record, and participated in a number of clubs, some as an officer. Along the way she’d developed a reputation as being a real charmer when it came to school fundraisers, one who could be counted on to sell chocolate bars, peanuts, or whatever came along. 

Monique was also an achiever, and that was now giving Eve some cause for concern. By using summer school for serious subjects Monique had qualified by the second semester of her Senior year to go off campus to the Junior College her last two periods. Then she would be a full time Junior College student after the summer break.

The combination of a busy schedule and a germinating social life concerned Mrs. Singleton. She knew that her daughter’s ample breasts, long brown hair and a nice, not too big, ghetto booty was whistle bait. Monique had had a taste of college two hours a day, knew it would be a different world and was looking forward to it. Her mom, however, had noticed something else.

Her super salesperson daughter was good at selling candy bars and donuts, but was also her own best customer. Eve had noticed her daughter was definitely been eating more, at times causing her belly to poke out from under her t-shirt. Monique had picked up a few pounds that semester at Junior College from snacking after classes. As a result she'd developed a barely noticeable belly bump. She was either oblivious or unconcerned about this, after all it was becoming a common enough thing with college kids, but the nonchalant attitude gave her Mom an idea. 

_“It might not be a bad idea if Monique added a few more pounds_, “ her mom thought. A large woman herself, she was not at all fatophobic. She did, however, fear that in college her party loving daughter could possibly get involved with the wrong type people and become a rebellious D student. 

Her mother yearned to keep her daughter innocent and free of the common mistakes some make. This had caused her to think some very strange thoughts.

_“If I can get Monique to be less popular she can be more focused on her school work and stay the good girl I know she is,"_ she had reflected. 

But how? 

The more Monique's mother thought about it she felt that if her daughter wasn’t thin she might become less popular. While at first she'd been a little concerned about her daughter’s new eating habits, she instead came to believe she could use them to advantage. 

_"After all, her school work is more important than her figure right?" _she rationalized to herself.

There was another factor. With Monique not being popular anymore, it would give them more time to spend together. Mrs. Singleton was very lonely ever since the death of Monique’s father. She decided to prep the house to better encourage her daughter’s developing appetite. She began by changing certain items in the family larder, such as buying whole milk instead of 2%. Next she quietly started increasing portions at meals, a change that Monique readily accepted without objection.

"Wow, mom, this lasagna is great," she'd exclaim, ladling a generous second portion onto her plate after her mom's example. Eve was astute enough to know that she might have to gain a few pounds herself if she wanted her daughter to.

Next she started slowly stocking the fridge full of fattening comfort foods like ice cream and frozen mini-éclairs, ostensibly for her own enjoyment but it didn't take Monique long to begin sharing them. She knew she was succeeding when Monique would mention that they’d used up this or that item, like a box of ice cream sandwiches. She knew that the easy availability of such items would facilitate pre-supper snacking. Then, as her daughter was studying, she'd make small talk and offer her a treat. Monique faithfully obliged by accepting. 

As the school year ended it was obvious that Monique's belly bump was growing. She ordered her prom dress a size larger and it still felt snug the night of the dance. But her date assured her she was gorgeous, she felt beautiful, and had a good time. She didn't even bother getting on a scale. 

After the school year ended Mrs. Singleton encouraged Monique to celebrate her graduation by taking it easy for the summer. Her daughter found the idea appealing, but did insist on going to summer school. Eve readily agreed, resolving to stock the pantry full of Monique’s favorite candies and snacks, while still leaving all the fruits and veggies that Monique would usually snack on so as not to arouse suspicion. She had frozen pies and pizza in the freezer as well. She kept on eating comfort foods so that Monique would not think of things as being directed at her. 

By the end of June it was obvious that what had just been Monique's belly bump was growing even more. Eve smiled and announced that she was remaking the living room so she and Monique could lounge around there. She decided to have a more comfy and bigger couch set up, as well as one that had a pull out bed installed. When it was completed she placed a jar on the coffee table that was filled with candy bars and a variety of chocolates (Monique’s favorites of course). As summer heat set in Eve upgraded their cable plan to satellite so Monique would have every channel virtually at the palm of her hand. She also made sure a few dollars lunch money was usually available for Monique after summer school. 

All these improvements were introduced gradually during the summer, and Monique responded by adapting her lifestyle. She began eating more substantial breakfasts and snacking during the day and evening, especially on fast food value meals. The result was her gaining perhaps twenty pounds by summer end. While by no means yet fat she was quickly outgrowing her size 10 wardrobe. 

Monique, focused on summer school and activities with friends, enjoyed eating as her mom had intended for nearly ten weeks. But something else happened, something which connects to the anticipation she had for going back to school, which is where we began. 

For years Monique had frequently helped her Mom by cooking the breakfast or supper meal. Now, on what was now to be the first day of her Junior College career year it was early, probably 6:00, and she knew her mom was still sleeping. She was ravenously hungry and decided to go downstairs and prepare a hearty breakfast. There was, after all, no point in being hungry just because she was a bit nervous. 

She pulled a bit at her most recently acquired jeans, which were of course a bit tight reflecting the rather sedentary summer and indulgences tacitly endorsed by her mom, although, as related, Monique was blissfully unaware of this. In her mind she was simply growing up, doing what she pleased, and a few extra pounds just came with the territory. 

Soon she had four pieces of bacon sizzling in one skillet while stirring three eggs with cheese before pouring them into another. It was a pattern she’d her mom execute several times before. A stack of pancakes smothered in syrup and butter waited on the side. Her mouth watered just thinking of how good her repast would be and a little prideful of having done it herself. 

Usually her mom, a widow for fifteen years, made breakfasts but it was perhaps time, Monique reflected, for her to help more with the cooking ,

_“That way,” _she thought, “_I can have more of what I like for breakfast.”_

Soon breakfast was ready, with extra batter left over for her Mom. Monique dug in, loving every bite of it. By the time she was almost done, her already snug jeans were straining along with her T-shirt to contain her expanding belly. She undid her pants button to make some room, just until she left for school on the city bus, and covered it with the tails of her shirt, finishing the last bite just as she heard steps coming down the staircase..

Her Mom entered the dining room, taking in the plates and her daughter’s food induced reverie, glancing at the clock and not quite knowing what to say

"Umm...Monique, the...the bus is going to come soon, i think you should...should go, you don’t want to be late …" she stammered

Monique snapped out of her reverie, heaved herself out of the chair, doing back her pants button but feeling it cutting into her a bit. She had never been a fat girl, always nice and toned, but as she reached to pull her T-shirt down, she glanced at the small bulge of her belly forming a distinct muffin top, but dismissed it and headed for the bus.

As she headed out the door she exclaimed, “Sure Mom; by the way, I left some batter for you &#8211; sorry there isn’t time for me to make all the breakfast for you - I’ll be happy to do it next time.”

“Thanks, no problem, I’ll do my own,” her mom replied, noting to herself as she observed Monique’s ample bum how completely her daughter was playing into her hands.

As she let for the bus Monique grabbed a handful of chocolate mini-bars out of the pantry to snack on. She knew from her classes the prior year that the food at the Junior College wasn’t very good, so she didn’t plan on having any there. She had decided she would start the school year right. 

Eve sighed as she watched her daughter walking to the bus. Her mother knew that Monique was every teenage boy's dream. This wasn’t too surprising to her. She had watched her daughter succeed as a studious hard working A student but knew that during the summer she’d been partying and being lazy, facilitating the gaining of some serious weight. 

_"Will it be enough to have the desired effect, though?"_she wondered.

This day Monique had told her mom that said she would not be home until five because she was going to her friend Larissa’s house to chill after the first day of school. After seeing what Monique had done for breakfast her mom was indeed smiling. She knew what she would do for that evening. 

Monique of course was oblivious to all this. She caught the city bus with no problem and got to school on time. Her pants still felt tight from the morning's breakfast, but she thought nothing of it and went to her first period class, English. When she walked into the classroom she found that they had a substitute teacher. Monique sat down in her chair and her jeans tucked under her small bulge of her belly, her tight t-shirt exposing some skin. Her decidedly plump friend Larissa chatted with her while they waited for the sub to walk in. 

The classroom door opened and in walked a cute, young-looking substitute teacher. Monique and Larissa exchanged grins and sat square in their seats paying full attention to the sub. He didn't say much, simply informing the class that, since he’d just been assigned, he had no prepared lesson plan. This meant they had the period free to themselves. 

Also in class was Ryan Gallan, and he was staring at Monique's slightly ballooned waist. He watched as she grabbed a package of M&Ms from her purse and shoved a handful of them into her mouth. Ryan was twenty years old and had a strange interest in round bellies on young women. As he sat in the class for forty three minutes he daydreamed of Monique's belly becoming rounder and rounder and more exposed from the tight shirt. 

Monique, oblivious to his strange fascination with her, talked to her friends the whole period and munched on M&Ms even though she was still full from her morning’s breakfast.

About five minutes before the period ended, a student government official walked in with a box of fundraising candy and a note. The boy handed it to the sub and the sub read the note.

"Is there a Monique in this room?" he asked holding the note and box of chocolates. His eyes scanned the room and Monique raised her hand when he spoke her name. The sub beckoned her to his desk and Ryan bit back a smile as Monique sidled up to the desk in her too tight outfit. 

"This just got dropped off for you," he said.

Monique remembered she had signed up to sell candy to raise money for the school activities fund and went to get her box. 

She took the candy and sat back down in her seat. The sub ended class saying he was going to be their permanent sub for the next month and that they should expect to start working the next day. As she and Larissa were leaving Ryan approached and told Monique he’d buy a bar from her for his kid sister but needed to do it at lunch so he could take it to his car. Monique smiled and told him to look her up.

_“I guess I’ll be eating lunch after all_,“ she thought.

At noon Ryan deliberately sat with Larissa and Monique, keeping his promise while observing the girls eating a substantial lunch. 

“See, the foods been improved,” said Larissa as she put a bite of Teriyaki steak into her mouth.

“I guess,” said Monique through a mouthful of macaroni and cheese. It was somewhat tastier than before but she thought her own home made version was better. 

“Tell you what,” said Ryan, “I’m going to get some dessert &#8211; I’ll bring some back for all of us.” 

He returned with a tray of desserts - some ice cream for himself plus chocolate pie and banana cake which the girls divided. Monique appreciated the attention and smiled as Ryan told her he’d see her again.

After classes were over Monique and Larissa went to Larissa’s house and watched TV. Larisssa made the duo malted milks and sandwiches, which really made Monique aware of how tight her clothes were getting.

“I’ve just the answer,” responded Larissa, who went to her room and brought back three pants and some tops. “Here, try these. They should fit fine,”

Monique tried one on and it indeed was loose and much more comfortable. 

“Thanks, you just saved my mom some money.’ she said.

“Its what friends are for,” Larissa answered. She’d given Monique size 14 clothes that she knew she wouldn’t be wearing again. 

At a quarter past 6 that evening Monique walks in and found on the kitchen table a note from her mother attached on a bag of KFC.

Hey baby, I had to go back into the office at the last minute. I didn’t have time to cook dinner, but I picked up something quick along the way. Make sure to do your homework and by the way, check out the living room and the television when you get a chance. I hope you like it.

Love, Mom​
Monique put down the note and inspected the bag. Inside, she found an 8 piece bucket of extra crispy, thighs and chicken breasts only, a large tub of macaroni, and mashed potatoes smothered in gravy.

Monique's stomach began to rumble and her mouth began to water, which surprised her. Besides the unusually big breakfast and the candy she took to school, she had had a lunch and more at Larissa’s.

_"I doubt if I should eat this_," Monique briefly thought to herself, looking at her bulging tummy and ghetto booty. But in fact her looser clothes gave her an illusion of slenderness and she quickly ceased thin king about her figure. Her saliva started flowing and her stomach erupted in a loud gurgling noise. She gripped her belly in acknowledgment and was pleasured by the touch. 

_“But I guess I have to eat something_," she paused and thought. 

_"I suppose a little wouldn’t be that bad. Maybe just a thigh and some mashed potatoes_," she rationalized to herself.

It was a pattern that had happened with some frequency over the last two months. Her mom would leave her a note with a generous bag of fast food, ostensibly for the both of them. Monique would wind up putting away a generous share &#8211; more than she would have ordered for herself. Then she would leave the rest for her mom.

One more gurgling of her stomach was all she needed to forget about her figure, plop her butt down on the couch and begin to eat. Her initial thoughts of just a thigh and some mashed potatoes soon disappeared as three pieces of chicken, two-thirds of the potatoes and half the cold slaw disappeared over the next hour as she watched tv. She stuffed her face to the point that her stomach was straining against the button of her new jeans. She looked down and rubbed her small pot belly.

_“Thank goodness for Larissa,”_ she thought, and gathered up the balance as leftovers for her mom. Monique’s full stomach and the couch were starting to make her sleepy. She took off her pants, replacing them with woolen pajamas, and curled up on the couch, quickly drifting off to sleep with the TV running. 

The next sound she heard was her mom unlocking the front door and coming into the living room with what appeared to be a bag of groceries. 

“Uhhh, hello,” she said sleepily. “I guess I dozed off.” 

Her mom smiled at her daughter’s sprawled form, with the half-used KFC containers on the table.

“You just stay there, darling, I’ll have dessert in a jiffy,” she replied as she set the groceries in the kitchen and put the unused KFC in the refrigerator. 

_“ Dessert? After all I’ve had today already? Well I've got good genes and if I get bigger, I can always work it off_," Monique thought. A few moments later her mom emerged from the kitchen with two bowls of sundaes with toppings. They chatted awhile and Monique went off to bed. 

(Continued in post 4 of this thread)


----------



## Joe_V (Feb 20, 2009)

Really nice! I'm eagerly waiting to read more.


----------



## Bellyjeansgirl (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice story!

Write more please


----------



## Observer (Feb 24, 2009)

*Chapter 2*

The next morning Monique awoke to the smell of an omelet and the sounds of her mom cooking in the kitchen. Bathing and slipping quickly into Larissa’s more comfortable slacks she came into the dinette to find a small plate with a luscious raspberry filled almond jelly roll. The remains of the prior evening’s KFC chicken and mashed potatoes were in colanders and the source of the fine aroma was obvious - her mom was finishing up a mushroom, cheese and avocado omelet.

Monique’s eyes bugged out and her salivary glands went into overdrive as she contemplated the sight. Her belly rumbled loudly

“Wow mom, what’s the occasion?” she asked.

“Nothing special &#8211; just leftovers and a treat from the bakery I thought we could enjoy together. You were the chef yesterday so I thought I’d return the favor. Dish up and I’ll have the eggs ready in a minute.”

Mrs. Singleton smiled as Monique plunged in. Looking at her daughter's rounder figure the crafty Mom was sure she’d found the perfect antidote to the feeling of separation parents frequently feel from their children as they become adults &#8211; the common language of food. 

The breakfast would have been impossible for Monique a year before, but a summer of constant indulgence had made a spread liked this only slightly larger than what Monique was now used to. She and her mom chatted like best buds, then Monique adjusted her somewhat tight top and trundled off to the bus stop, totally unmindful what had been a minor belly bump a few months before was after a big breakfast now an increasingly noticeable FUPA. Her mind was on the box of chocolate bars she’d left at her girlfriend’s house. 

“Larissa and I will need to set up a stand at the mall to sell those chocolate bars,” she reminded herself as she waited for the bus. “I wonder if Ryan would help? He seems like a nice guy.”

She was of course unaware of Ryan’s taking notice of her figure and appetite of the day before; she simply thought of him as a chocolate customer with a sister who had a sweet tooth. But he had made an impression and would prove a willing recruit for reasons of his own.

Getting on the bus she encountered another high school classmate, Jessika. 

"Hey Gurl!" Jessika said, taking immediate note of Monique’s expanded figure. Jessika in high school had quietly envied the thinner Monique, who always seemed able to get easily what Jessika only yearned for. She had almost as nice a body as Monique's, but she was not blessed with good genes. Jessika was somewhat pearshaped. She had okay breasts but she had plump thighs and a huge donk of a booty that almost clapped as she walked. 

Jessika also had a little bit of a gut that she couldn’t get rid of, probably because she shared her friend’s liking of goodies. In high school she had been downright jealous of Monique’s skin tight revealing outfits and impressive figure. Inside she’d always felt that if only Monique were bigger she would be more of a center of attention. 

"Hey! Where are you going?" , Monique asked

“JC” 

“No way &#8211; me too! So what have you been doing?””

"Not much, but Jamal and I are going out after classes to Mickey D's. Wanna come with?"

Jamal was Jessika’s cousin. He was a bit dorky but Monique always thought of him as a bit sexy and cool. She liked the way he wore his pants really baggy and always had his hair braided up. He was just the type of guy Monique’s mom didn’t want her daughter wasting her time on. But Monique couldn't help but say yes.

"Mmm You know I can’t say no to hangin with your sexy cousin," Monique said. Jessika knew all too well of her friend's affinity for her cousin.

That noon over a hearty lunch Monique made plans with Larissa and Ryan to research options for a candy stand the next day. Then after school she and Jessika hopped into her cousin’s beat up second hand Mercedes and hit up McDonalds. The smell of greasy fries and burgers cooking make Monique’s mouth water and her now not so swollen belly rumbled. She felt hungry although she’d been planning to just get a water and a salad. Those thoughts went out the window when Jamal opened his mouth.

"Mind if I order for you?" he said with a grin that made Monique melt inside.

"Yeah, that’s cool," Monique said as casually as she could in her giddy school girl mood.

"Ok cool," Jamal said to the cashier. "The fine young lady right here will have a large Double Quarter Pounder combo with a hot fudge sundae”

Jessika ordered a Big Mac meal and Jamal got the McRib with tea for everyone.

All Monique could hear was the Jamal’s compliment towards her ringing in her ear like a bell. Her happiness faded when she got the big massive tray of food. Deep down she was so ready to tear into that food like a tiger but her mind was telling her no the whole time. Putting any thoughts of her figure on the sideline, Monique sat down with her friend and her crush.

She dug into her food and actually enjoyed it. She stuffed fry after fry into her mouth only stopping to look at Jamal or take a sip from her sweet tea. She was so preoccupied with her food that she didn’t realize the other two were barely touching their food. 

Monique's belly started to surge out of her shirt again. She feels her stomach pressing against her pants from Larissa and almost instinctively unbuttoned them to allow more room. Jessika noticed and smiled at Jamal, who nodded quietly. .

“Guess you had a few extra cookies this summer?” Jessika quipped.

“A few pounds worth, &#8211; but nothing my body can’t handle. Honestly, I’ve just acquired an appetite I think,” Monique said. 

“Oh?” said Jamal, gesturing towards his unfinished meal. . “you think you got room for this? I’m not as hungry as I thought I was?" 

Monique was actually comfortably full, but felt obligated to take the food that her crush had bought. She took the unfinished McRib and ate it.

“Hey, you do have an appetite, bet you can’t finish this Big Mac as well,” challenged Jessika. 

“Well, I don’t know,..” Monique said.

“Ahhh, come on &#8211; I bet you can as well,” interjected Jamal.

Monique rubbed her belly and took a deep breath. She wanted to please Jamal but knew it would take some effort. 

“OK, maybe if I take it slowly,” she said. “Can you refill my tea?”

By the time she was through she was totally stuffed and getting tired. She asked Jamal to drop her off at home. Once they got to her house, Monique waved bye to her friend and the strangest thing happened. Jamal gave her a peck on the cheek as she was getting out the car. Monique was so shocked that she almost stumbled and fell on her butt. She ran-- well waddled to her house full of excitement. 

Back in the car Jamal asked his cousin with a sly grin. “so, how did I do?”

"Great! Did you see how much she ate at the MickeyD's?" she said smirking. "We keep this up and she'll be a true fat ass in no time."

Jamal was in on a plan with his favorite cousin. He wanted Jessika to be happy and plus he liked girls that were really really plump and thick. Jessika felt that by using Jamal as a trap to lure Monique, her competitor’s once perfect and now expanding body would be pearfect in no time.

Monique, still overwhelmed by the kiss from Jamal went into her room and prepared to take a nap on her bed. She changed out of her now snug jeans into some stretchy booty shorts. She noticed how the waistband dug into her still full stomach and pulls them below her stomach. She ploped into bed and tried to go to sleep, but her stomach was too full. She began to massage it tenderly like an expecting mother and suddenly was off to sleep and dreaming. 

_Monique was inside an empty room like the one she was used to sleeping in, but there was only a table and a chair inside the room and a door through which a familiar face entered.

It was Ryan, carrying the candy bars she and Larrika were selling.

"Hey Monique," he said with the same warm smile. "I got 3 boxes of chocolates for you. What do you say?"

"What should I say?" Monique thought. She wanted to reply but didn’t. Instead she walked over to Ryan, opened the boxes and began to devour them. She couldn’t believe herself but she didn’t stop. As she started to eat, she felt her shorts getting tighter again. She pulled them down again instinctively and felt Ryan begin to rub her swollen belly. She wanted to tell him to stop but all she was able to do is continue to stuff her face with candy. Suddenly, Ryan disappeared along with the chocolate and a new face walked in.

It was Jamal and Monique didn’t know what to do. Her belly was swollen and poking from out of her shirt. Next the table filled up with greasy Mcdonalds meals of all types.

"Hey," he said with a grin. "You think you can eat all this for me?"

Monique wanted to say no but all she could do was walk over to the table and sit down. Her mouth opened against her will and Jamal began to shove cheeseburger after cheeseburger into her anticipating yaw. Her stomach grew even more but so did the rest of her. She saw her thighs start to soften then jiggle then start making their way to each other. 

Monique felt her already round butt getting fatter and wider with each cheeseburger. The shorts began to wedge themselves into her growing ass and she could do nothing about it. Her stomach was now touching her lap and still growing. Her boobs grew softer and jiggled as she ate the fattening burgers and fries. Just when she thought she would explode, it stopped.

A familiar although somewhat different figure walked in next. She was very curvy with a huge booty and looked very sexy.

"Hey Monique," said her friend Jessika.

Monique stared, not saying a word. 

"You still pigging out girl?," she said with a chuckle.

Monique couldn’t believe it was her friend Jessika. 

“Yeah, you want to join me?” she replied.

And Jessika initially did, only to have Ryan come in with more chocolate and Larissa. Larissa distracted Jamal by offering him a candy bar and escorting him out a side door while Ryan took Monique, leaving the scheming Jessica alone. _​
"AHHHH!" was what she said as she woke from her nightmare.

She checked in the mirror and confirmed that her butt wasn’t huge and that she was not really that fat. She was relieved to see that her butt was big but still the same. Her stomach was ok as well, just pudgy with some bulging over her hips. She looked at the clock &#8211; three hours had passed and she no longer felt stuffed. In fact her belly knew it was suppertime. She thought she heard sounds from beyond her bedroom door, 

“Hi mom,” she said, emerging from her bedroom and wandering over to the couch. “What’s happening?” 

Monique's mother smiled, knowing that what she really meant was that she was ready to be fed. "I thought you would be getting up soon and be wanting supper, which is why I ordered us some Chinese food to go." 

She saw her daughter’s eyes widen as she struggled to get up off the couch and told her, "No need to get up. I’ll bring it to you"

Monique slumped back on the couch with a great sigh of relief. Was she really having such a time of getting off the couch or was it just her imagination? She usually could get up with no problem but all her recent gormandizing was making her less energetic and she was really becoming attached to that couch. 

Her mother came over with a big container full of rice, crunchy Chinese chicken wings and a generous helping of kung pao orange chicken. She and Monique filled their plates BD slowly grazed their way through the tasty meal, Monique having the larger part and savoring every bite. Monique was left in a food induced stupor rubbing her belly.

Her mother appreciated how Monique seemed so much nicer and closer to her now. A year before it had seemed she and her daughter were drifting apart, Monique fighting every bit of the way when her mom offered to do something for her, especially if it involved food. Now she seemed to enjoy it. She walked her bloated daughter to her room, helped her change into her pajamas and tucked her in. 

**********

Monique awoke the next morning thinking of her body, her mom and her friends. She realized that she was having a food-based relationship with all of them and that her dream of the previous afternoon was some kind of message. The hefty Larissa came from a big family that just liked to eat and didn’t mind her size. Ryan seemed friendly, and Monique had discussed him with her mom, who opined that he was lonely and just trying to please her. 

But what was with Jamal and Jessika? They were behaving out of character, like it was a game the day before. And what about herself &#8211; did she somehow actually want to be fat, because that’s what she realized was happening. She wasn’t ready to share those issues with her mom just yet. 

“Well, I guess I need to be on the alert &#8211; but if I get a little fatter it won’t likely matter,” she decided for herself. “I’ll just eat what feels right &#8211; no more getting involved with challenges,”

With that she realized that she needed to focus that day not on what she was or wasn’t eating but on planning the candy sale at the mall with Ryan, Larissa and Larissa’s boy friend Brent. But she first needed to have breakfast herself. Thinking she was up ahead of her mom she went to the kitchen wondering what she should make for the both of them. Instead she found a note:

_"To my beautiful and studious daughter: I forgot to mention last night that I had to leave early for work and didn’t want to wake you. You can either make something or use the attached money to have breakfast out.”_​
Such notes weren’t uncommon, but the invitation and money to eat out was. There were three cafés within walking range and Monique knew exactly which one she wanted &#8211; Alex’s Coffee Shop. In addition to standard fare it always had exotic special items and there was plenty of time. She was not disappointed, enjoying a fine breakfast featuring lemony ricotta pancakes with blueberry sauce, scrambled eggs and turkey sausage.

“Now that was a treat!” she exclaimed to herself as she eased her distended belly out of the booth, left her tip and headed for the bus stop with her book bag. 

Lunch with Ryan and Larissa, and Brent was good. Ryan tried to stay business like as he reported that he’d checked with the mall and found that there were just three rules they had to follow: find a shop willing to let them set up, not obstruct traffic, and be at least 100 feet away from any shops selling chocolate. He thought he’d found the answer in a florist shop on the fist level &#8211; people buying flowers might also buy chocolate.

"That’s really a good idea," Monique agreed as she devoured a generous helping of macaroni and cheese to accompany the meat loaf and beans she was having, from the college’s buffet line. 

“With that settled, shall I get us desserts?” inquired Brent.

“Sure,” said Larissa “you know what I like &#8211; cake with a scoop of ice cream.”

“Ummm, I guess pie?” said Monique.

“Same here &#8211; preferably apple” said Ryan.

“A la mode?” inquired Brent.

Monique looked at Ryan, wondering what he was thinking.

“I will if you do,” he said.

“OK &#8211; ice cream for two it is,” she smiled. And Brent went off to get the four desserts.

Unknown to Monique, Brent and Larissa had taken note of her gain and had decided to try to make her comfortable with it. Ryan wasn’t into feeding but enjoyed fuller girlish figures and had an appetite of his own. As he looked at her torso and consumption he was visualizing what Monique might look like if she kept going. And he smiled.

When school was over for the day the four college students visited the mall florist shop and made arrangements to setup their stand on the weekend. They then went to the food court and had burritos and tacos before going home where she found her mom preparing a casserole. She decided to watch tv until supper, but remembered to thank her mom for breakfast.

After supper she worked for three hours on school work and went to bed, thankful for her three friends. Her mom, however, was fretting a bit because Monique had not even looked into the refrigerator where freshly purchased carrot cake was waiting to tempt her. She might have fretted more if she knew about Jamal and Jessika were plotting.

Monique awoke the next morning on the living room couch to the smell of turkey sausages and eggs wafting in from the kitchen. Sleepily she approached the door and saw her mom busy getting ready to pour pancake batter onto the stove griddle.

"Wow, smells good!" she exclaimed.

"Yes, freshen up and everything will be ready in a few minutes," her mom replied..

As Monique brushed her teeth and combed her hair she realized that she indeed was hungry, but wondered what her mom was going to all this special effort for. She decided to find out.

"So, why the spread - eggs, sausages pancakes. Its great mom but not your usual," she asked as she ladled out a generous helping of scrambled eggs laced with feta cheese.

"I know darling. Your having gotten involved with extra claases is probably partly my fault. I've realized that without a good breakfast each day how can you concentrate on class? I've decided that you need more support from me - so we're going to have better breakfasts. I really want you to do well this summer, and starving isn't going to get that done."

Monique slathered butter onto her stack of three pancakes and began cutting them before adding syrup.

"Well, it looks great mom - I really appreciate all the trouble. But I might pick up a few pounds,." she warned

"Not that you couldn't stand some, but I doubt it will be all that much. But if it happens we'll just get you some bigger clothes," replied her mom.

"Does that mean I can indulge in ice cream after school as well,"Monique said jokingly..

"As long as your grades are good I'll make a point of keeping it in stock" her mom replied. It wasn't quite the answer Monique had expected, but as she chewed on a forkful of pancakes it sounded appetizing.

The truth was that Monique was tired of all the stress of school - a summer of hearty breakfasts and ice cream in the hot afternoons sounded pretty cool. After finishing breakfast she hugged her mom and took off for summer school.

Monique felt it strange being this stuffed but still being hungry. Her pants were really feeling tight, especially around her butt which felt bigger. She liked this as she had always been proud of her big butt as it was a guy catcher. She was less than thrilled about her belly getting very round and bloated, rolling up her t-shirt more. She understood this was just bloating from all the food and would eventually go down. She also planned to do some sits up in the morning if her belly was a little bigger then before in the morning. With all of this in mind, Monique ended up eating the rest of the chocolate bars in the box. 

"Ooh, I am so stuffed, Those chocolates were so good" she moaned softly outload as she laid her head back on her pillow.

She felt too stuffed too move which was a mix of embarrassment, horror, and excitement for her. It was embarrassing and scary for her that she had eaten so much chocolate that she couldn't get up but she also found it exciting. Even though she was so stuffed that it was kinda painful, she actually liked the feeling, and found it kinda hot. 

Monique licked some of the chocolate off her lips as she noticed how her belly was looking even more bloated. Her pants were also feeling tight. They were kinda snug now which she liked. Her shirt was tight too. All the food, especially the chocolate made her tired and she wanted to take a snap. She was a little nervous about having the nightmare again but she was too tired to resist. Her hope was that she was just so tired that she would just pass out and not dream.

While it would have been her preference to change into her pajamas before falling asleep as it would be more way comfortable, she knew there was no way she could get up to change. Luckily for her, she was so tired from all that food that her tight clothes didn't bother her and she didn't dream either.

Monique woke up to her mother's call of "Breakfast , Monique!" 


(Continued in post 8 of this thread)


----------



## _broshe_ (Mar 6, 2009)

this is a great story, there are a few gramatical errors I knoticed, but all in all a great story


----------



## lovebbws13 (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm really enjoying this story. I cant wait to read more of it. Please continue.


----------



## Bellyjeansgirl (Mar 10, 2009)

More  

Go Go! Write


----------



## Observer (Apr 19, 2009)

*Chapter Three*

The next day first period was boring. The substitute Junior College instructor droned through his syllabus but few were even trying to listen. Most were looking right in front of them with a glassy look in their eyes and open hanging mouths while their minds were elsewhere. Ryan for instance, was positioned so that he could eye Monique from the side and deliberately oogle her nascent love handles.

Lucky the teacher, being a sub, didn’t give the class tests about what he was saying. More the half of the class would likely have failed. One was drawing, another was doing his homework, some girls were checking their hair for split points and one was even doing her nails. 

As for Monique, she had already read the textbook and was confident she would ace the course. She reached into her book bag and opened a zip-lock pouch with two large cookies inside, broke one in half and brought it up to her mouth. Both Ryan and Jessika noted her snacking, but with different reactions. 

Ryan smiled and slipped into a daydream of Monique being with him but about fifty pounds heavier. Jessika was thinking of using her cousin as a hook to get Monique to a party where she would likely stuff herself with a little encouragement. 

The sub teacher, oblivious to all this drama, droned on until the school bell finally rang.

"All right everyone, class dismissed and..."

But the pupils were already streaming out of the class, Monique lagging a bit behind. Jessika came up to her as Ryan also was approaching.

“Monique guess what, Jamal is having a party this Saturday night &#8211; can you come?”

Seeing Ryan, Monique didn’t want to be rude. Although she still liked Jamal, in fact always had, she was wary of any more food challenges. Thinking quickly she replied, “well, I was thinking of hanging with some others. Can they come too?”

“Ummm &#8211; I suppose. How many?”

“No more than three &#8211; oh, hi Ryan. Ryan, do you know Jessika?”

“No, hello there,” Ryan replied,

“Well, three should be OK. Its at 7:00,” Jessika answered, rather rudely ignoring Ryan completely. “I’ve got to go.”

Ryan felt like a fifth wheel as Jessika scurried off.

“Well, you tried to be polite” he stammered.

“She was in a hurry &#8211; what are you doing Saturday?” Monique said.

“I was thinking of asking you out …”

“Well, I’ve been invited to a party &#8211; and can bring three guests. What about it”

“OK, sounds good,” Ryan replied.

Later in the day at lunch she’d lined up Brent and Larissa as well. Meanwhile Jessika was outlining her scheme to Jamal.

“She was even sneaking food in class &#8211; and has been having desserts at lunch. If we have plenty of nuts, chips, ice cream and pizza she’ll graze all night &#8211; I don’t think she can help herself. And everyone will notice &#8211; including I know you!”

“Uh-huh,” said Jamal, “but why all this focus on Monique? Getting her to eat at Micky D’s was cool but you aren’t going to get anyone yourself by making her look like a piggy.”

Jamal suspected his cousin was projecting her own tendencies onto Monique &#8211; glancing at the meaty roll around Jessika’s waist. He’d noticed the flare of her own ample hips, not to mention the developing back fat on her torso. He estimated her to already be thirty or so more pounds heavier than Monique. He recalled the times he had seen her eat 2-3 burgers, quaff 3-4 sodas or have multiple servings of ice cream in a single night.

_“I’ll set the food out alright, dear cousin, but If I do it right my enjoyment may be seeing you eat more than Monique does,”_ he thought.

“I may be a little chunky,” replied Jessika, exhibiting quite a bit of denial, “but I’m not the one still gaining. If people think of her as an eating machine guys who just like bigger girls will be more likely to pay attention to me. And by the way, I’ve signed up at a gym.”

_“Oh, if you only understood the FA mind,” _thought Jamal, but he held his peace.

Monique for her part was focused on making the candy sale work &#8211; not her waistline. She’d labored late into the night developing and printing flyers for the next day on her PC &#8211; having a couple of bars along the way. She’d fallen into bed drowsy, undoing her pants to accommodate a slightly bloated belly, and fallen asleep.

Monique woke up Saturday morning with a rumbling stomach and, rubbing sleep from her eyes, checked the time: 7:30! 

_"Good thing its not a school day,”_ she thought to herself, swinging her legs out of bed and nearly tripping on her pants which slipped down around her ankles. Her tummy overnight had shrunken down to more normal proportions and Monique pulled the loose pants up over her soft pot belly. She headed into the kitchen where he found a note from her mom:

“To my beautiful daughter, I hope I didn't wake you up when I left for work. Have a good day and hope you sell lots! Good luck on your party tonight &#8211; don’t forget to have a good breakfast. Love you.

Mom"​
She left the note on the kitchen bench and tossed some pop tarts into the toaster.

_“Its so hard to watch food cook when you're so hungry_,” she said, and soon found herself munching on choc chip cookies while she waited. Even with that appetizer the two pop tarts weren’t that satisfying; she downed them in a few mouthfuls and started two more, pouring a big glass of milk to drink while she waited. 

The next two poptarts still didn’t do the job, so she scrambled some eggs and fried some turkey sausage to appease her appetite. Her pants felt tighter once more and for the moment she was satisfied. She glanced t the clock &#8211; it was nearly one o’clock

_"Time to get going_, " she thought.

Meanwhile Jessika after an equally big breakfast had chosen to don a house dress after struggling with the fastener on her pants. 

“I can’t be bothered with this &#8211; I need to go the gym and get things ready for the party,” she said. And so she did, finding as a replacement for the house dress an orange shirt from the summer. She called up Jamal and they went to the gym. Jamal took off after dropping her by, returning an hour later.

“Thanks for picking me up. Being in there is something I really need if I expect to get my fat ass back into last year's bathing suit... 

“What? You be gaining a bit again, cousin?” Jamal asked, knowing full well that Jessika had been snacking non-stop in front of the boob tube most evenings for weeks even as she critiqued Monique. 

“What do you think? The t-shirt I normally work out in doesn’t fit anymore, so now i have to wear that bright orange shirt my stepdad lent me for the pool last summer.

“Yes, I see, stretchy pants, a bright orange shirt, and a sports bra &#8211; you are quite the sight. So what did you do?”

“Well, first I was in the "ladies" work out room, which wasn’t too bad.. That’s where fat ladies go to break a sweat without all the big muscle guys watching. I did fine for a little bit. Ran on the treadmill, tried to figure out some of those weight machines... but I got winded, then realized I was the only fat person there. Usually every gym has at least 5 or 6 obese people running around trying to get healthy and all that good stuff. But noooo not MY gym today. It was so humiliating.

“uh-huh &#8211; So it sounds like you need some comfort food after all that. 

You mean like a malt at the drive thru? Well, if you’re buying I guss I’ve earned it,” Jessika replied. 

"Yeah, and maybe you should change into the navy blue top at home before the party, which we need to still set up.”

"Oh yeah - there’s that. Now you know what to do?” Jessika said as they wheeled up to the drive thru. 

- - - - - -

At the mall Ryan had prepared well, He had a table set up outside the florist shop and made arrangements to tip the clerk inside for referrals. Larissa brought the three boxes of chocolate bars and by 1:00 half were already sold.

“It past lunch time, “ Larissa remarked.

“OK, I’ll get us some meatlovers pizza,” volunteered her boyfriend Brent.

“Sounds great &#8211; want some Monique?” asked Ryan.

“Oh, sure,” she said as she eyed her next potential customer.

“Make it the largest one they have, double meat and cheese,” Ryan said quietly to Brent, slipping him a 20.” After all, there are four of us!”

Larissa’s boyfriend caught Ryan's drift and grinned. 

Over the next two hours Monique and Larissa downed 2/3 of the pizza plus the better part of a loaf of bread without realizing it while their appreciative boyfriends looked on. When it came time to go Monique was a little embarrassed to note that nothing was holding her belly in - her shirt was riding up and her waistband had slipped down

“I think I over did it …” she commentd.

“No biggie, it loolks cute,” replied Ryan and put his arm around her.

A little bewildered Monique smiled.

“It happens! Don’t sweat it” Larisssa said, her own belly being rather distended.

“Yeah &#8211; just think we sold out all three boxes. That’s the news," Brent said.

“Yes, and we need to get ready for Jessika’s party,” Ryan reminded her..

Back at her house Monique tried on her loosest fitting dress, a full length teal and chocolate chamois posy spandex print with black trim and was happy to find that it fit nicely. She conveniently overlooked how loose it had been when purchased just two months before. 

_”OK, if I get stuffed it at least won’t create any problems,”_ she thought. 

Jessika, however, wasn’t having similar success. She’d been snacking as she and Jamal got things ready for the party. Now she wasn’t at all happy with trying to shoehorn into an outfit that was a size or two too small and made her look like she was a stuffed sausage link. But she still wasn't ready to admit that she had gotten fatter and really needed newer and larger clothes.

(Continued in post 10 of this thread)


----------



## ookamimaster (Apr 22, 2009)

awesome. I'm still reading this and I'm still anxiously awaiting more


----------



## Observer (Apr 25, 2009)

*Chapter 4*

Mrs. Singleton sat at home, wondering about her daughter. She knew that the summer had been a blur of indulgence for her unsuspecting daughter, whom she had in the guise of a reward for graduating accustomed to generous breakfasts and good-sized suppers in the absence of her former high school chums. She’d thought, given Monique’s love of food, that the addition of some extra pounds would give them more time together and shield Monique from the college party life. 

In part it had worked. Starting from the top, Monique’s face was now a lot fuller. Her once prominent cheek bones were now covered in a soft layer of flesh that made her cheeks appear slightly puffy. Her chin was soft and there was a soft auxiliary roll of flesh forming under it. Her neck had grown a bit as well.

Her breasts were about two cup sizes larger. They were very soft and jiggled at her slightest move even in some bras. Her stomach similarly was no longer flat. The once taut and washboard muscles were replaced with a plush roll, flanked on either side by developing love handles. All of this complimented the expansion of her naturally larger hips, and her thighs and calves were fuller as well. She no longer had the trim toned legs of a former track star and cheerleader, they jiggled with her ever move. Slightly bigger around and slightly dimpled with cellulite, Monique seemed oblivious to her rubbing jiggly thighs. 

Behind her was the greatest change. It seemed like Monique was destined to be a pear=shaped woman like the rest in her family. Her hips shot out and it was not hard for the FA Ryan to imagine the coming of saddlebags with another fifty pounds. Her butt now could be seen from her facing forward and it had promise of becoming huge. Already it jutted out and had promise of forming a shelf but for the present it was mostly very wide. 

Her mother had duly noted her daughter’s bigger butt in mid summer. Monique showed her mother how her bikini had apparently shrunk. The edges were wedging deep in the crack of her expanding rump and digging into her softer thighs and sides as well. 

“This is just too small,” she had complained. “It doesn’t fit at all!”

"_Must be all the lying about after eating," _her mother had declared silently with a grin. 

Mrs Singleton assured her things would be ok and she would get some new ones. She immediately bought some enlarged regular panties and matching tops saying they would fit better and Monique accepted. They were two sizes bigger because she anticipated Monique’s bubble butt and breasts would continue to grow as she lounged in the sun sipping ice cream shakes from the blender. During the summer her mother had also started buying her sweats so that Monique wouldn’t be too aware of her gaining weight. Then she bought her daughter jeans which like her swimwear were two sizes larger. As a result Monique felt very comfortable in her clothes and enjoyed her summer at ease.

All in all Monique by summer’s end had become a very different girl.. In her thoughts, her dreams, and whatever else she was thinking of food. Also, without encouragement from her friends and peer pressure, Monique found herself being mommy’s little girl once again, becoming very compliant and willing to rely on her mother’s pampering. Her mother hadn’t minded one bit.

Monique was somewhat aware of the impact of her increased eating. She knew her stomach could now easily handle larger amounts of foods and she enjoyed them, even very rich desserts. When her belly poked out over her belt and rested in her lap she was aware of getting chubby, but somehow it didn’t register or bother her. She in fact frequently had an in-class snack on hand in the form of a cookie or candy bar. 

But now she was back in shool at he Junior College and Mrs. Singleton was home on Saturday night. Despite success at inducing weight gain her daughter still was off at a party with this mysterious Ryan and the high school clown with the baggy pants Jamal, who she considered as not being right for her darling. She had, she feared, only created a plumper party girl.

The party in question seemed designed to showcase those of larger figure. Food was everywhere as Jamal had done per Jessika’s instruction. Pizza and wings were on the breakfast bar, the coffee table has nuts and chocolate mini-bars, chips, pretzels and cookies accompanied the beverages. 

Of the dozen or so guests Monique was smaller than her friend Larissa, but not noticeably different in size from Jessika &#8211; as Jamal fully knew but Jessika denied in her mind. The difference was that Monique’s clothes fit, she looked stunning and she had Ryan, while Jessika appeared uncomfortable. 

Jessika’s plan had been to invite Monique by herself, let her be isolated and let her love of food induce her to pig out. She would then stand out in comparison. But Monique had wrangled an invitation for Ryan and although she did eat she also talked, getting to know new people. It was Jessika, not Monique or even Larissa, who began eating the most. And this binge was tacitly facilitated by Jamal, who was controlling the flow of food. 

He didn’t ask his cousin to eat &#8211; he simply made sure there was something within reach at all times. He did this for the other guests as well, but they were initially talking and then doing parlor games, not continually eating. Jessika consumed the most and her tight outfit got tighter and tighter as the evening progressed. As for Monique she was perhaps the life of the party.

When she got home, after giving Ryan a kiss good bye, she was surprised to find her mom still up. They sat and talked, her mom realizing that her daughter was becoming a woman and her own person. This meant that mama needed to let go &#8211; facilitating her daughter in gaining weight hadn’t at all achieved what it was supposed to. But in mornings to come Monique would still prepare them both a hearty repast. Maybe they could get closer and go on to a happy life.

Brent and Larissa spent part of the evening recapping the long day, especially the developing synergy between Monique and Ryan. But at day's end they were more interested in each other. 

Jessika helped Jamal clean up, angry about the seam that had finally given way - fortunately as the last guests were departing. 

“I guess I’ll never be as good as her,” she complained. “Even as a fattie she dominates the room.”

“Maybe its because she’s not competing with you or anyone,” he suggested.

“How do you mean?”

“Monique has found her muse &#8211; its helping others and besting her own goals. I watched her tonight. She had an appetite, sure &#8211; a half dozen pizza slices and four wings, two bowls of ice cream and other stuff. But what stood out was that she was dishing out compliments to others - then getting them to talk, not fishing for anything for herself.”

Jessika looked puzzled. She didn’t understand for a moment what Jamal was getting at. She shrugged, and got her coat, convinced that the deck of cards in the game of life were just stacked against her and left.

The next morning, Friday, Monique was woken to the sound of her phone going off. 

"Hey girlfriend, me and Jamal are near your house, you want us to pick you up for sume breakfast?" came Jessika's voice over the phone.

"Hey yeah, girl. You know I can't deny your cousin." 

Jessika smiled at her end of the phone.

"And after school, you wanna come over fo a sleepover? My mom hasn't seen you in forever!" said Jessika. 

"Definitely, homegirl. Pick me up in 30, okay?" said Monique. 

"Gotcha." said Jessika, who then hung up. Monique changed clothes, pulling on a tight red tank top that showed off her cleavage and a pair of black elastic short shorts that said "FATASS" in big yellow letters on the ass. 

Monique came downstairs to the sight of her mother, only in a pair of silk black panties and bra, putting eggs on a plate. 

Now Monique's mom had very few rules. However, she had 3 Unbreakable Rules when it came to food. The rules were that Monique could eat whatever she wanted, even crash diet if she wanted to, but she had to always clean her plate for dinner, eat whatever she was served/served herself, and that whenever Monique's mom made breakfast, Monique was required to eat it. 

"Mom, I'm going to Jessika's for a sleepover tonight." said Monique, "And she's picking me up for breakfast." 

"You know the rules, Monique. When I make breakfast, you gotta eat it." 

"But Mo-" 

"I don't want to hear it, young lady. You eat these eggs, then you can go with Jessika." 

Monique just sighed, walked over to the table, and ate what were probably four scrambled eggs with cheese before her mom let her go.

Monique was kind of bloated, but she walked out of the house just as Jessika and Jamal drove up. "

“Yo shawty, we gonna go get some breakfast. Let's go." 

Monique got in and Jamal drove away. After 2 minutes, he pulled into the Denny's driveway.

"I hope yo hungry, shawty." said Jamal. THey walked into the resteraunt and were quickly seated. Monique quickly slid in next to Jamal as Jessika sat opposite. The waitress came by about 2 seconds later. 

"Cool if I order for you, Monique?" asked Jamal. 

Monique nodded silently,suspecting what was about to happen but not wanting to offend.. 

"Okay, cool." Jamal said. 

“Jenny," Jamal said reading off of the waitress' nametag, "We're ready to order. We'll have 3 Build-Your-Own Grandslams. Each should have 2 Buttermilk pancakes, 2 eggs, 2 bacon strips, and 2 pieces of toast. To drink, we'll have 3 Mountain Dews. For dessert, we'll have one Turtle cheesecake, one Build-Your-Own sundae with one scoop Vanilla and one scoop Chocolate, all 3 toppings, and Oreo cookie pieces as a crunch, as well as a banana split." 

The waitress quickly copied it all down and smiled. 

“I’m gonna get a large tip,” she thought as she scurried away. Jessika, Jamal, and Monique gossiped while they were waiting. Because Denny’s was crowded it seemed to take forever &#8211; which gave Moiques belly a cxhance to process her earlier intake. 

FInally, the food came. Monique dug in, slathering her pancakes in butter and syrup before wolfing them down. The eggs went down next, then the bacon, then she buttered th toast and wolfed it down. She then chugged her Mountain Dew, then quickly ate her sundae, inducing a brainfreeze. 
About 2 minutes later, she recovered, to see Jamal had eaten one pancake and his Mountain Dew and that Jessika had simply eaten her Banana Split. 

"Aren't you guys hungry?" asked Monique. 

"Shawty, I'm stuffed. I think you should finish this for me, I hate to see my money wasted." said Jamal smoothly. 

"Mine too, girl. I don't want all of this wasted." said Jessika. 

“Guys, we have to have some balance here. My mom already msade me eat one breakfast, you’ve bought all this food and I’ve eaten my share. Now its your turn &#8211; please don’t msake me feal guilty.”

“OK, Jamal said, giving his cousin a look that told her not to resist. ” I’ll try if Jessika will.”

Jessika reluctantly began eating her pancakes and soon was devouring them. Then she had the sundae. Jamal finished his but let Monique have his dessert. Monique was grateful that she hadn’t had to take all of the food. Still it was a bloated Monique who accompanied Jamal into the back of his car. She moaned from having eaten so much, and she could barely move. 

"Thanks for eating all that, shawty. I have no idea what we woulda done without ya." said Jamal as he climbed into the front of the car. 

Jessika was smiling 

_So what if it didn’t work perfectlythis time. At this rate,_ she thought, Moniq_ue will be a total fatass in no time._ 

They pulled into the school lot, and Monique had recovered enough to stagger into Mr. Gallan's class. She seemed to barely be able to stay awake, and most of her friends chatter seemed to pass right through her. Not that she noticed. Finally, the final bell rang, and all of the students filed out, while Monique staggered to her feet and followed after. She still felt stuffed Knowing that there woul be more food at the sleepover she decided to take it easy for the rest of the day.


----------



## Britt Reid (Dec 26, 2011)

*Chapter 5*

Eve Singleton had known her daughter, Monique, was naturally a bit lazy, but in high school her involvement with rack, desire to be popular and pressure from the crowd she ran with had helped her overcome it... until now, when her mother had surrounded her with temptations. 

That might not be enough, though. Monique's mother had initially decided to wait and see if her daughter's natural sloth could defeat her ambitions. Summer was only a few short weeks away, and she knew most of Monique's friends were off to vacations in various places

Her mother knew Monique was very unhappy about this; her recent tendency towards binging was brought on partially by frustration. A summer with no friends or peer pressure, surrounded by fattening treats to relieve the stress of summer school, and by fall Eve had thought Monique would probably be a very different girl - a much rounder one. 

Three weeks had now gone by since Monique started summer school. With fewer friends to hang out with or be invited to attend parties, Monique spent her days doing school work, sleeping and eating. More than she realized her whole day was increasingly centered around eating. Every morning, her mother would make a heavy breakfast with lots of high calorie fattening goodies that Monique would push into her stomach. 

For lunch, Monique would eat what the school offered, which was usually either a big slice of pizza with fries, or a cheeseburger with fries. Occasionally she would have some ice cream for dessert. At home, she would start her homework while snacking on some oreos and milk. 

After her homework was complete she would take a nap until dinner was ready. Her mom would make rich high caloric foods such as pastas for them to share  enough that Monique could have seconds whenever she chose. Finally, she would have a bedtime snack of chips, candies, or cookies, then go to bed and wake up and start all over.

This was Moniques new way of life. Needless to say, it was having a great effect on her physically, as well as mentally. 

Starting from the top, her face was a lot fuller. Her strong cheek bones were now covered in a soft layer of flesh that made her cheeks appear puffy. Her chin was soft and there was a small little chin forming under it. Her neck had grown a bit as well.

Her boobs were about two cup sizes larger. They were very soft and jiggled at her slightest move even in some bras. Her stomach was no longer flat. The once taut and washboard muscles were replaced with a plush, jiggly layer of fat. Also, because of the constant stuffing and eating, her stomach had grown able to handle larger amounts of foods and very rich ones. It poked out and nearly rested in her lap while she was seated and it rested on her drawstring to her sweats. 

Her mother had started buying her sweats so she wouldnt notice herself gaining weight. Monique didnt have a problem because they were very comfortable.

She no longer had the trim toned legs of a former track star who could mix in with the cheerleader crowd, they jiggled slightly with her every move, slightly bigger around and dimpled with cellulite. But Monique was completely oblivious to her rubbing jiggly thighs. 

Behind her was the greatest change. It seemed like Monique was destined to be a pear woman like the rest in her family. Her hips shot out and had plump love handles formed. Her butt could be seen from her facing forward and it was huge. It jutted out and formed a shelf but it was also very wide. 

Her mother first became really aware of her daughters bigger butt about a week before. Monique showed her mother how her bikini cuts had shrunk in the washer. They were wedged very deep in the crack of her fat ass and dug into her softer thighs and sides as well. Moniques mother recognized what had really occurred; one has to wonder whether Monique did as well but was covering up. 

In any event Mrs Singleton assured Monique things would be ok and she would get some new ones. Her mother bought her some enlarged regular panties saying they would fit better and Monique accepted. She bought two sizes just because she figured Moniques bubble butt would continue to grow. 

"Must be all the sitting down after eating," her mother noted..

All in all Monique was a very different girl. Having her belly constantly filled with fattening foods made her tired a lot more. Her energy levels were down and her thoughts were riddled with food. In her thoughts, her dreams, and whatever else she was thinking of food. Also, without encouragement from her friends and peer pressure to stay slender, Monique found herself comfortable being mommys little girl once again, becoming very lazy and depending on her mother. Her mother didnt mind one bit.

With summer school over in a couple of weeks Monique had put on a whooping 40 lbs and it sure showed. Her returning classmates, who would now be in full time Junior College, would be in for a big surprise. 

And still her moms efforts continued 

Monique was awakened from her most recent nap by the gentle prodding of her mother on her soft stomach.

"Hey honey," her mother said warmly. "I figured we could have a girls night like we used to have. What do you say?" 

She and Monique use to have little movie and dinner nights when Monique was younger-- before her father walked out. Monique's mother figured this would be the perfect timing since Monique was so content from her latest round eating all day.

"Uh sure," Monique said. "Is there anything to eat mom. Im starving!" Moniques stomach confirmed this by letting out a loud gurgling noise.

"Of course!" Moniques mother said happily and secretly pleased. "I had a feeling you would say yes, so I decided to order a couple of pizzas with some fries and ice cream floats, and then we could watch some movies with a big tub of buttery popcorn."

Monique was really loving the idea of eating all those fattening things, but what about her figure? As if to answer her question, her stomach gave an even louder gurgle and her mother placed a plate of pizza on her lap. The temptation was too strong. 

Monique began going through the pizza and fries like a mad woman. To fuel her daughter's eating even more Eve placed the pizza box in front of her. Monique's third slice turned to her fourth, her fourth became her sixth and and pretty soon there was only grease spots and cheese left in the large Dominos box. 

Keeping the food coming, her mother brought in some freshly baked buttery sugar cookies and a tall glass of chocolate milk. Monique was focused on the screen, but her hand dug into the treats with a newfound zeal, gulping down the chocolate milk as if it was evaporating.

When the food was nearly all gone, her mother put on a movie that she knew Monique would go to sleep to. Monique snacked on popcorn for a few minutes then she drifted into a peaceful sleep

Moniques mother cleaned up the mess and got a blanket and pillow for Monique. She had a moment of doubt and guilt for stuffing her daughter full of food but the look of peace and contentment on her daughter's face was enough for her. 

That contentment was about to be disrupted.

Monique went to the mall to buy some clothes because she realized shed outgrown her old ones. She was wearing black stretch shorts that were stretched tight on her huge butt and thighs, and a white top that left an inch of her belly fat uncovered. She ran into some of her high school friends and as they noticed Monique their eyes seemed to bulge out and they started whispering to each other.
"Hi guys", started Monique. "How's the summer going? You know I haven't seen you in a while".
"Yeah, and we haven't seen you..." replied Tara, a slim cheerleader.

"We should really hang out...how about tomorrow night?" asked Monique.

"Umm...Monique, I really don't know how to put this, but I think we shouldn't", Tara said.

"Ok, so you have something else planned?"

"No, not really...it's just that...well, look at you! You must have gained 50 pounds!"

Monique looked at her friends. She was dumbfounded. She couldn't believe that her friends would do this to her for gaining a couple of pounds (she still thought it wasn't any more than that). Without saying anything she stormed off, her butt jiggling wildly. Tears were starting to drip down her plump cheeks.

Monique got home and, accompanied with a tub of ice cream, went to her room. She lay on her bed, eating ice cream and crying. "I'm not fat, I'm curvy at the most!"

Monique was angry and sad. All she wanted to do was eat because it was the only thing that made her forget about her friends. Her mother saw how bad Monique felt and consoled her by bringing her all the food she wanted. 

In a few days Monique had got over her blues. Ryan was a great help in this, getting mad when he heard about Taras remarks and assuring her he thought she looked great. Her mom of course agreed with Ryan. As a result her eating stayed the same. 

One exceptional morning Monique was very conflicted. Her mom had prepared burritos, one of her favorite foods, and she was kind of hungry. However, she knew she was bloated, and that she had been eating unhealthily the day before. And she knew her mom expected her to have what she enjoyed anyway. 

"One more meal can't hurt." she thought to herself. She reached into the pan and grabbed 3 burritos, and dug in. Her mom made some awesome burritos. The melted cheese on sizzled meat, complimented by the juicy tomatoes and lettuce... mmm.... Before she knew it, Monique was done with her 3rd burrito. She finished, and patted her taut belly. She belched loudly, after which she giggled. She walked back up the stairs and showered before going off to school. 

_So, whats wrong with being heavier, _ she thought. _ Jessika and my mom are both bigger, so is As long as Ryans happy with my size, I dont really dont have to care what Tara and her crowd think._ 

Monique continued routinely stuffing her face until she couldn't fit another morsel in her bulging gut. After a couple of weeks Monique was truly bursting out of her biggest pants, so her mum offered to go and buy her new ones. That way she could keep Monique from knowing the size.

Monique stripped to her underwear so her mum could estimate what size she needed, and she was quite a sight compared to what she looked like only a few months earlier. Her breasts had gotten softer, and they formed a nice cleavage. Her belly had grown considerably, hanging over her panties in a big, soft roll that jiggled as she moved. Big love handles formed as the tight panties squeezed her body. Her butt had gotten even bigger: it was now very wide and the cheeks jutted out further than ever. 

As she sat her butt spread over the edges of her chair, and her massive thighs forced her legs apart. But somehow Monique still thought that she a very sexy, womanly figure without all that much fat.

As Monique was chowing down pancakes at breakfast, wearing tight sweatpants and a top that barely began to cover her belly, Eve decided to have a talk with her.

"You know Monique, I know it's been kinda rough for you lately, all studies and no activities, but you should get some exercise now and then".

"Mom! Are you saying I'm fat?!" Monique cried, the hint of a double chin jiggling slightly.

"No, don't get me wrong! I'm just saying that you used to work out and now that you don't, maybe you wouldn't want to get out of shape".

"Don't worry, I'm in good shape", said Monique as she poured more syrup over her pancakes.

"Well, would you like to take a walk with me later today?"

Monique really didn't feel like it, but she wanted to prove her mom wrong about her getting out of shape."Okay, sure".

They left after Monique's post-breakfast-nap. At first they kept a slow pace, but Eve wanted to test Monique and picked it up a bit.

"Hey, are we in a hurry?" asked Monique, starting to breathe faster.

"No, I just feel like walking a bit faster. Can you keep up?"

"Sure, I was just wondering".

Soon Monique was sweaty and out of breath. Her face was all red and she struggled to keep up. On top of that her pants kept wedging up her butt crack and she had to tug them down every now and then.

"Are you sure it's not too fast? You look a bit winded" said her mom. 

"Oh no, it's...whew...just that I...huff...haven't exercised in a...puff...few months ...wheeze...I can keep up..." 

"Well, okay then, let's jog a little like we used to do" replied Susan.

"Oh no- I mean...whew.... yeah, why not..."
Susan and Monique began jogging. Monique was jiggling all over: her ass, her breasts, her belly...her feet hurt and she was so out of breath...she only managed about a hundred metres until she had to stop.

"So you're in perfect shape? I think Ive made my point. Please, get some exercise now and then, honey".

Monique waddled home slowly, mad at her mother and wondering why she couldn't keep up with her. After all,Eve Singleton was bigger than her. She thought it was just because she was out of condition. Her high school track coach had always stressed ongoing effort.

The next morning before breakfast Monique did 20 jumping jacks and 2 painful sit-ups. She then proceeded to stuff her face with sausages and pancakes. After her nap she took a walk around the block, eating an ice cream cone on the way. She felt good about her "work-out" and really thought it would make her loose weight.

After two weeks of this routine one morning she was tired and couldnt do it all. S\she only managed 10 jumping jacks and one single sit-up. She decided that her muscles must be tired from all the exercise she'd been doing gotten. She planned on having a short break to "let her muscles regain energy". 

Her break lasted for two weeks, and when she finally got herself around her morning exercise, she found she couldn't do a single sit-up. As much as she tried she just couldn't do it, her belly was in the way and her flabby body was too heavy. She took a look in the mirror and was surprised by what she saw.

Her breasts had gone up a cup size, and they were now soft and full. A cute double chin had formed, and her cheeks were quite plump. Her upper arms were squishy and jiggly. Her hips had spread out, accentuating her pear shape. Her butt spread out in every direction, jiggling with the slightest movement, taking up so much space that most chairs were slowly becoming too small. Her thighs were thick and juicy, stretching the seams of her stretch pants. She didn't see any of the cellulite, though, which was good. 

Actually, the only thing that bothered her in her body was her belly. It hung down over the waistband, forming a big roll and a smaller one above it. It seemed to poke out no matter how she tried to pull her top to cover it. She tried pulling her pants over it, but they were too small: she had no option but to let her belly hang free. 

Surprisingly, she found a t-shirt big enough to cover her tummy.

_"Well, exercising didn't really do me any good...should I give up on it?"_ she wondered.

Monique decided it was a waste of time. She might not be in perfect shape, but it was enough. She was probably sick when she and her mother went out running. Monique thought that her mother must have noticed this  but what could she do to prevent future episodes that would only humiliate her. 

Monique noticed her mother exercised heavily, but ate just as much at mealtimes as Monique. Monique knew that Eve always loved to spend time with Monique, so she decided she was going to use this to her advantage.

The next morning, after her and Eves typical large breakfast, Eve went to go get her elastic exercise outift on. After she came back down the stairs, Monique came over to her and said, "Mom, lets watch a movie together! It's been awhile since we last watched one together." 

Eve almost cried. This was the first time her daughter had asked to watch a movie with her; usually it was Eves initiative. 

"Alright, honey. I'll order...?" she asked her daughter. 

"2 Supreme pizzas. We have a gallon of ice cream in the fridge, and I'll start making popcorn." Monique walked in to the kitchen. Eve smiled. She was finally getting some quality time with her daughter.

Half an hour later, everything was ready. 5 pounds of popcorn in a massive bucket. a gallon of ice cream. 6 Supreme Pizzas from Papa Johns. Monique popped in the movie and snuggled up to her mother. 

Now, as much as Eve disliked it, her appetite and stomach capacity had increased along with her daughter's. However, she kept her weight in check with a daily run of 5 miles, walking up and down the stairs at her job (6 stories and 12 flights of stairs), and then an hour yoga session at night. Her daughter knew all of this, and had planned accordingly.

About 8 hours into the marathon (it was Harry Potter and they were watching all 7 movies), Monique had finished a quart of ice cream and a pizza, as well as about 2 pounds of popcorn. However, for Monique's plan to work, she left most of the food for her mom. Eve finished her quart of ice cream and all 5 of her pizzas, and she was currently working on finishing the remain 3 pounds of popcorn. The popcorn was extra buttery and salty, so Monique had made sure to have plenty of soda. 

Her mother had already had 2 liters of Coke and was working on a 3th, while Monique had finished 1 liter of Root Beer. Her mother finished both and passed out. Monique grinned and managed to drag her mom upstairs, into her bed, and changed her clothes into her silk nightgown. Monique went downstairs and cleaned everything up, before going to bed on the couch.

One week later, Monique's plan and Eves plan were both working. Every day, Monique would find some way to keep her mother from exercising, and get her into an activity that would involve food. One day it had been watching a House marathon, another was seeing which fast food place was best, a third was a bake off, where Monique and her mother made as many desserts as they could, then would see which was best. These activities, combined with the already massive meals the two had, and Eves new lack of exercise contributed to 10 pounds added to Eve and 8 to Monique for the month. 

Monique, at this point, had a large potbelly and EE-cup boobs. her ass filled most chairs when she sat, and jiggled whenever she walked. Her face was puffy, she had a double chin, and had quite fat cheeks. Eve, who used to have C-cup boobs, a washboard stomach, and a toned and taut ass, now had a slight belly, D-cup boobs and a jiggly ass.


----------



## Britt Reid (Dec 26, 2011)

bump after addition


----------

